# Chili Tasting - Texas Style



## Bob Hubbard (May 28, 2004)

Notes From An Inexperienced Chili Taster Named FRANK, who was
visiting Texas from the East Coast: quote;

Recently I was honored to be selected as a judge at a chili cook-off.
The original person called in sick at the last moment, and I happened to
be standing there at the judge's table asking directions to the beer
wagon when the call came. I was assured by the other two judges (Native
Texans) that the chili wouldn't be all that spicy, and besides, they
told me I could have free beer during the tasting, so I accepted. Here
are the scorecards from the event:

Chili # 1: Mike's Maniac Mobster Monster Chili

JUDGE ONE: A little too heavy on tomato. Amusing kick.

JUDGE TWO: Nice, smooth tomato flavor. Very mild.

FRANK: Holy crap, what the heck is this stuff? You could remove dried
paint from your driveway. Took me two beers to put the flames out. I
hope that's the worst one. These Texans are crazy.


Chili # 2: Arthur's Afterburner Chili

JUDGE ONE: Smoky, with a hint of pork. Slight Jalapeno tang.

JUDGE TWO: Exciting BBQ flavor, needs more peppers to be taken
seriously.

FRANK: Keep this out of reach of children! I'm not sure what I am
supposed to taste besides pain. I had to wave off two people who wanted
to give me the Heimlich maneuver. They had to rush in more beer when
they saw the look on my face.


Chili # 3: Fred's Famous Burn Down the Barn Chili

JUDGE ONE: Excellent firehouse chili! Great kick. Needs more beans.

JUDGE TWO: A beanless chili, a bit salty, good use of red peppers.

FRANK: Call the EPA, I've located a uranium spill. My nose feels like
I have been snorting Drano. Everyone knows the routine by now, get me
more beer before I ignite. Barmaid pounded me on the back; now my
backbone is in the front part of my chest. I'm getting sloshed from
all the beer.


Chili # 4: Bubba's Black Magic

JUDGE ONE: Black bean chili with almost no spice. Disappointing.

JUDGE TWO: Hint of lime in the black beans. Good side dish for fish or
other mild foods, not much of a chili.

FRANK: I felt something scraping across my tongue, but was unable to
taste it, is it possible to burnout taste buds? Sally, the bar maid, was
standing behind me with fresh refills; that 300 lb. waitress is starting to
look HOT, just like this nuclear-waste I'm eating. Is chili an
aphrodisiac?


Chili # 5: Linda's Legal Lip Remover

JUDGE ONE: Meaty, strong chili. Cayenne peppers freshly ground,
peppers adding considerable kick. Very impressive.

JUDGE TWO: Chili using shredded beef; could use more tomato. Must
admit the cayenne peppers make a strong statement.

FRANK: My ears are ringing, sweat is pouring off my forehead and I can
no longer focus my eyes. I f*rted and four people behind me needed
paramedics. The contestant seemed offended when I told her that her
chili had given me brain damage. Sally saved my tongue from bleeding by
pouring beer directly on it from a pitcher. I wonder if I'm burning my
lips off? It really ticks me off that the other judges asked me to stop
screaming. Scr*w those rednecks!


Chili # 6: Vera's Very Vegetarian Variety

JUDGE ONE: Thin yet bold vegetarian variety chili. Good balance of
spice and peppers.

JUDGE TWO: The best yet. Aggressive use of peppers, onions, and
garlic. Superb.

FRANK: My intestines are now a straight pipe filled with gaseous,
sulfuric flames. I crapped myself when I f*rted and I'm worried it will eat
through the chair. No one seems inclined to stand behind me except that
barmaid Sally, she must be kinkier than I thought. Can't feel my lips
anymore. I need to wipe my behind with a snow cone!


Chili # 7: Susan's Screaming Sensation Chili

JUDGE ONE: A mediocre chili with too much reliance on canned peppers.

JUDGE TWO: Ho Hum, tastes as if the chef literally threw in a can of
chilipeppers at the last moment. I should note that I am worried about
Judge Number 3. He appears to be in a bit of distress as he is cursing
uncontrollably.

FRANK: You could put a grenade in my mouth, pull the pin, and I
wouldn't feel a d*mn thing. I've lost the sight in one eye, and the
world sounds like it is made of rushing water. My shirt is covered with
chili which slid unnoticed out of my mouth. My pants are full of
lava-like crap to match my d*mn shirt. At least during the autopsy
they'll know what killed me. I've decided to stop breathing, it's too
painful. Scr*w it, I'm not getting any oxygen anyway. If I need air,
I'll just suck it in through the 4 inch hole in my stomach.


Chili # 8: Helen's Mount Saint Chili

JUDGE ONE: A perfect ending, this is a nice blend chili, safe for all,
not too bold but spicy enough to declare its existence.

JUDGE TWO: This final entry is a good, balanced chili, neither mild
nor hot. Sorry to see that most of it was lost when Judge Number 3
passed out, fell over and pulled the chili pot down on top of himself.
Not sure if he's going to make it. Poor Yank, wonder how he'd have
reacted to a really hot chili?

FRANK: --------------(editor's note: Judge #3 was unable to report)"


----------



## OUMoose (May 28, 2004)

ROFL!!

A couple of my friends from Texas could attest to that.   :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 28, 2004)

3 words:

Dave's Insanity Sauce.

:rofl:


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 28, 2004)

Dave's Insanity Sauce. YES...I love everything from Mo Hotta Mo Betta!!!

Nicely put!!! 

:asian:


----------



## KenpoTex (May 29, 2004)

If you like Dave's Insanity Sauce you should try "Acid Rain"  It's seems to be about as hot but I think the flavor is better.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 29, 2004)

Yeah, I haven't been able to try everyone, cause of the money, but I'll get there some day. Flavor is a must for me and then for Chili. If it's just hot, there is no point. Has to have flavor, too.

:asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (May 29, 2004)

My Fireball Chili falls into that catagory I think... 

Like SW, Most people wont eat it cuz all they can taste is "Hot"

hehe.


----------

